# Open Season - Flamingo in Sept?



## Dojan123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just had a great open season stay in Orlando (Sea World). I would like to try an open stay in Las Vegas. 

Based on past experience will it be likely I can get two 2 bedrooms at the Flamingo (Las Vegas) in mid to late September? I am looking to stay Friday - Monday. I see them open for club points now but I would rather use cash for this trip. My wife also wants to stay in the heart of Vegas so I assume this is the best HGVC to target.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 9, 2014)

You may see inventory in Elara, too...It's newer and nice and connected to miles shop...and a short walk to everything too..


----------



## vegasVIP (Jan 9, 2014)

Flamingo is a hard property to get into, especially in the summer.  I would think there is a chance if you are diligent enough checking the system every hour.  I scooped up a 2 bedroom for New Years and it is my favorite place to stay in the LV.


----------



## Blues (Jan 9, 2014)

As noted, Flamingo is the hardest one to get in Vegas.  1BR units mid-week?  Probably.  Weekend?  Probably not.  And not one, but *two* 2BR units?  One a weekend?  Very unlikely.

-Bob


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 9, 2014)

You may be able to book Elara cash now through Hilton dot com at rates about the same as open season.  Lots more rooms at Elara, better chance of getting what you want.  We booked the Jr Suite then got free upgrade to 1br with HHonors gold status at check in.


Sent from my iPad Gen 4 using Tapatalk HD


----------

